# sexing idolomantis



## antjoss (Nov 9, 2005)

Could anybody tell me how you sex Idolomantis diabolica. I'm I right in thinking males are smaller at L3 and remain a pinkish white instead of a light brown.


----------



## Christian (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi.

There is no color or size difference: males have more visible segments (and thus lobes) on the underside of the abdomen. It's not easy to see, though.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## francisco (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello,

I agree with Christian.

In my experience I could not sex my nymphs until they were L5-L6

they are very similar color and size even the antennae is the same when little.

Good luck I hope this helps.

FT


----------



## Joe (Nov 9, 2005)

I sexed mine at their 1st molt, the way u can tell male and female is looking at their sixth segment, males have one of those flower lobes while females just have a bare 6th segment, or lump if very young.

Joe


----------

